# Hours on a 180?



## steventhomas42 (Jul 8, 2004)

I have seen a couple of ads on ebay and others for JD 180 tractors where they list the number of hours on the tractor.

Mine doesn't have an hour meter on it. Was that even an option on the 180? If so, where was it mounted?

Surely these people aren't so meticulous that they would keep a log.

Steve.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

An hour meter was not offered for that series of tractors. I installed my own hour meter on mine. I used a standard 2" diam meter, and it barely fit in the dash panel. There are some folks who keep records, as my friend jots down start and stop time he runs his ATV mounted mower deck we made, as well as his hours on his ATV. I would have to belive the folks on Ebay are just "guestimating" their hours like most folks do.


----------



## DEERE180 (Jun 20, 2006)

I for one use mine for about 1 hr each week during the season. So having it for X number of years I can give a reasonable estimate on how many hours my 180 has on it.


----------

